# 2840 joystick drift pin fell out



## slfalco (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone with a model 2840 with the joystick control might want to have a look at the drift pins used to connect all the articulating parts of the joystick controller together.. I had a pin just fall out that connected the joystick to the top of the u-joint, the machine is only 1 year old. Real pain to fix, had to remove the controller assembly from the handle, and also split it apart to get access to be able to insert a new one... Only the one fell out, all the others were in place and tight..


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hope it is an isolated case but wonder if Silicone might help for the parts no to grind itself loose or make it worse if any are grinded slightly.


----------



## jsilva12 (Mar 18, 2017)

I also have a Storm 2840 and have lost my 2nd pin. Looking for other solutions.

I believe the roll pin works it's way out from back and forth movement.
I have replaced the .156 X .875 pin with an 8-32 screw and lock nut. the first time I lost the roll pin I dismantled the Joystick box to fix it, a bear of a task. This time I just dropped the box and screwed the 8-32 screw in to the Universal Joint and the Joystick it fit very tight like it was a threaded shaft. I then backed it out and cut the 1" screw to a little more than 7/8ths. Then I screwed it back into the U-Joint and Joystick and placed a lock nut on the end of the screw. I tightened it but not to tight. I have a tight clearance but enough room to move it without doing any damage. 
My only concern is the hardness of the screws metal. But I am hoping the secured fit on both sides will compensate for the movement.


----------

